# Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

					Passend zur geschäftigen Weihnachtszeit haben Mitarbeiter in mehreren Versandzentren des Online-Händlers Amazon in Deutschland die Arbeit niedergelegt, da sie höhere Löhne fordern. Auch vor dem Hauptquartier des Unternehmens in Seattle soll demonstriert werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*


----------



## XD-User (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Und wenn Amazon auf jedes Produkt nen € mehr verlangt, damit man eben dass Geld benutzt um ein höheres Gehalt zu bezahlen, dann hätte ich persönlich keinerlei Probleme damit...
Das Streiken bringt im schlimmsten Fall niemanden was und von daher hätte ich wie gesagt kein Problem damit wenn man schnell eine Regelung findet, damit man den Arbeitern endlich nen vernünftigen Lohn gibt.


----------



## Locutus79 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Ach die sollen mal ruhig weiter streiken, dann werden sie schon sehen wie schnell so ein Logistikzentrum nach Polen oder Tschechien abwandern kann.
Wie viel soll denn *Ungelernten* noch gezahlt werden ? Wenn es ihnen nicht passt können sie sich ja gern woanders eine besser bezahlte Stelle suchen ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Die Zeit ist zwar für den Bestellenden denkbar ungünstig, aber so könnte man genug Druck aufbauen. Zahlt den Leuten einen gerechten Lohn und so wäre auch wieder mehr Kaufkraft vorhanden.


----------



## Yaso (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Ich kann diesen Blödsinn einfach nichtmehr hören.
Wenn man wirklich davon ausgehen kann dass die Löhne für UNGERLERNTE! Arbeiter bei Amazon über 9€ liegen dann drehen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch 
Und wieso Ver.di meint dass nach Tarifen des Einzel-und Versandhandels bezahlt werden soll ist mir auch schleierhaft, im einzelhandel ist der Aufgabenbereich deutlich größer, schon alleine dass man mit Kunden zu tun hat und auch als Kundenberater in dem Sinne tätig ist.
Tut mir leid, aber für mich sind diese Leute nur Pakete Packer und Laufburschen so hart das jetzt klingt.
Ich hab in meinen Semesterferien schon weit weniger Geld bekommen für "***** Arbeiten" die weit anspruchsvoller waren als Paket auf Ware rein zukleben... 

Wenn ich den Monatslohn eines UNGELERTEN! Versandmitarbeiters mit dem Lohn den meine Schwester als Medizinische Fachangestellte bekommen hat bei einem Arzt (Jetzt im Krankenhaus sieht das anders aus und es gibt auch kaum/keine Überstunden mehr) vergleiche krieg ich einfach nur das , was sich Ver.di da rausnimmt.

Ich finde auch Mindestlöhne sind so eine Sache, im Dienstleistungsgewerbe ist dass das schlimmste was man machen kann.
Es sind ja immer die armen Frisörinen die nichts verdienen...
Das stimmt auch so, aber die Kunden sind das Problem.
Geiz ist nicht geil!
Ich bin neulich durch die Stadt gelaufen und dachte ich guck nicht richtig, da stand an einem Schild Haarschnitt 6€, wie soll man denn für 6€ einen anständigen Haarschnitt anbieten, das geht doch garnicht...
Meine Frisöring bekommt 15-20€ für einen Haarschnitt und ich bin ein Mann also nur Haareschneiden.

Was würde wohl passieren wenn Amazon plötzlich Versandgebühren verlangen würde um das Gehalt der Versandarbeiter zu erhöhen, das würde den Leuten noch weniger schmecken.


----------



## hansiwurst54 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

@Locutus79

Wenn du einmal da gearbeitet hättest würdest du sowas nicht schreiben. die leute um die es sich dreht, sind im normalfall GELERNTE LAGERISTEN, etc. die teils STARK unterbezahlt werden!!! dazu habe ich auch mal gehört. die ungelernten kräfte sind meist die picker um die es GARNICHT geht, aber egal  hauptsache mit gefährlichem halbwissen glänzen. wenn man keine ahnung hat, ... 

und noch ne kleine info:
die zentren sind übrigens hier in deutschland, weil:
1. logistisch für den europäischen markt gesehen relativ zentral
und
2.(du wirst es nicht glauben) weils GÜNSTIGER als in POLEN/TSCHECHIEN ist

(habe extra nur die beiden punkte genommen und SEHR stark vereinfacht, damit auch du das evtl verstehst)

werd hier mal aufhören, denn der bullshit den du geschrieben hast kotzt mich übelst an!


----------



## Verminaard (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



hansiwurst54 schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal da gearbeitet hättest würdest du sowas nicht schreiben. die leute um die es sich dreht, sind im normalfall GELERNTE *LAGERISTEN*, etc. die teils STARK unterbezahlt werden!!!



Was hat nun ein *Lagerist* mit dem *Einzelhandel* zu tun?
verdi fordert ja den Einzelhandelstarif.



hansiwurst54 schrieb:


> 2.(du wirst es nicht glauben) weils GÜNSTIGER als in POLEN/TSCHECHIEN ist


Ja noch, aber wenn verdi das durchboxt, wird das alles ausgelagert.
Wir lesen uns im naechsten Heulthread, wie boese Amazon doch ist und einfach in Deutschland aus Profitgier Arbeitsplaetze vernichtet. Nebenbei wahrscheinlich Subventionen abkassiert.
Kommt mir unheimlich bekannt vor. Diese Firma hatte was mit Elektronik zu tun oder? War son skandinavischer Verein, ist auch boese!



hansiwurst54 schrieb:


> (habe extra nur die beiden punkte genommen und SEHR stark vereinfacht, damit auch du das evtl verstehst)


Persoenliche Angriffe sind nicht so wirklich nett, oder willst du hier einfach nur stupide Flamen?
btw hab auch etwas hervorgehoben, damit du es verstehst 


Jetzt zu streiken ist schon sehr geschickt, in der Hoffnung das man da was erreichen kann, da man ein ordentliches Druckmittel hat.
Super verdi, habt ihr euch gut ausgedacht.
Vielleicht wird das genausotoll wie bei Neckermann. Oh stimmt, da arbeitet ja keiner mehr, nach euren Forderungen.
Wo sind eigentlich die vielen vielen anderen Betriebe wo es noch viel schlechter als bei Amazon zugeht?
Auch doof, weil nicht so medienwirksam wie Amazon, oder? Dann lieber weiter auf Amazon hacken, egal ob berechtigt oder nicht.

Ich freu mich schon auf den noch groesseren LKW Verkehr aus dem Osten, nachdem Amazon weitergewandert ist.
Danke schon an dieser Stelle verdi 
Wird mir mein Berufsleben bestimmt versuessen, wenn ich durch noch mehr Irre auf Deutschlands Strassen in lebensgefaehrliche Situationen gezwungen werde. Trotzdem schoener Streik.


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Natürlich ist es nicht schön, wenn hart arbeitende (kann man da ja nun wirklich nicht abstreiten) Menschen, vergleichsweise schlecht bezahlt werden. Nur seit wann wird körperliche Arbeit bevorzugt vergütet? Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei -wenn es sie jemals gab- und heuzutage bekommt man fürs  Denken bzw Verantwortung Geld...


----------



## beren2707 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Kann hier einigen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Klar, ~9€ sind nicht viel, angesichts der auszuübenden Tätigkeit und der dafür notwendigen Qualifikation ist das allerdings absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich kenne Leute mit Staatsexamen, die auch nicht mehr pro Stunde verdienen!
Ich denke ja mal, dass die Angestellten eher für bessere Arbeitsbedingungen kämpfen als tatsächlich für mehr Lohn.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

wer arbeitet soll auch vernünftig bezahlt werden. kann doch nicht angehen das das amt alle aufstockt, falls es einige noch nicht mitgekriegt haben das zahlt der steuerzahler also wir sorgen dafür das solche betriebe damit durchkommen. 
und nur mal so am rande es mag zwar keine hohe quallifikation notwendig sein aber körperlich anstrengend ist es alle mal und wens keiner macht wer jammert dann rum das er keine pakete mehr bekommt.solln die doch auslagern schlägt sich auf die lieferzeiten nieder da gehen die kunden schneller als sie gucken können und ist ja nicht so das neue zentren umsonst sind,macht doch mal die augen auf!


----------



## Verminaard (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> wer arbeitet soll auch vernünftig bezahlt werden. kann doch nicht angehen das das amt alle aufstockt, falls es einige noch nicht mitgekriegt haben das zahlt der steuerzahler also wir sorgen dafür das solche betriebe damit durchkommen.
> und nur mal so am rande es mag zwar keine hohe quallifikation notwendig sein aber körperlich anstrengend ist es alle mal und wens keiner macht wer jammert dann rum das er keine pakete mehr bekommt.solln die doch auslagern schlägt sich auf die lieferzeiten nieder da gehen die kunden schneller als sie gucken können und ist ja nicht so das neue zentren umsonst sind,macht doch mal die augen auf!


 
Bin absolut deiner Meinung, aber Amazon bezahlt doch ihre Leute nach Tarif und darueber. Oder hat letztens der Oberbetriebsrat da gelogen?
Was erwartest du eigentlich?
Einen Stundenlohn von 12,13,15€ fuer ungelernte Arbeitskraefte, nur weil die rumlaufen muessen?
Frag mal bitte im Handwerk was da der Tarif fuer qualifizierte Arbeiter ist. Am Besten faengst du mal mit Elektriker an.
Da schert sich aber keiner darum. 
Weil das Kaum in den Medien breitgetreten werden kann und weil JEDER wirklich JEDER versucht Handwerkerpreise ins Bodenlose zu druecken.
Elektrofachkraft bekommt in NRW laut Tarif 11,80€.
Da steht aber eine 3,5 Jaehrige Ausbildung dahinter inkl. Haftung beim Mist bauen. 
Im Klartext, wenn ein Elektriker mal nicht so gut arbeitet, mal es nicht so genau nimmt oder einen schlechten Tag hat, und dadurch wer zu Schaden kommt, geht er im schlimmsten Fall in den Knast.

Was passiert bei Amazon im gleichen Fall? Du bekommst dein Paket nicht oder falsche Ware. Oi, schlimm.
Na fuer den Moment auf jeden Fall fuer dich persoenlich schlimm.
Hab ich mal auf die schnelle gefunden. Tarif von Amazon fuer einen Picker.

Wie war nochmal die Qualifikation fuer so einen Job? Ausdauerndes Laufen muss man hinbekommen, und was noch?

Ich habe fertig.

P.S. ne doch nicht.
Dieses mediengeile Gehabe von verdi geht mir sowas von auf den Zeiger.
Die machen in der ganzen Gewerkschaftswelt mit ihren Aktionen mehr kaputt als sie Leuten nutzen.
Ich verweise hier nochmal ausdruecklich auf Neckermann.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

z.b. richtiges packen, richtige Ware, Tempo(schaffste dein Soll die Std. nicht sitzt du auf der Strasse. Zugegeben eine Stufe besser als Knast.
Was erwartest du? nen Fliesenleger hat mit 50 kaputte Knie/Rücken. Was hat einer der jeden Tag Kilometer reisst? Kaputte Füße/Gelenke und als Packer sagt auch noch jeder zu dir "alles geritzt". Körperlich kaputt sind beide.
Sich den ganzen Tag auf sowas zu Konzentrieren ist mehr als anstrengend, da verblödet man regelrecht, weil extrem monoton(lange genug gemacht).

Du gehst davon aus was für dich schlimm ist als Kunde aber für die Firma ist es nen Image Schaden, weil genügend Leute überlegen es sich ob sie nochmal bestellen. 

Ich bekomme jetzt für ähnliche Arbeit mehrere hundert € mehr als das beispiel L1c http://www.amazon-verdi.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Tarifvergleich-Amazon-neu3.pdf + Weihnachtsgeld und Urlaubsgeld und (vom Arbeitgeber freiwillig gezahlte Prämie) aber ich hab auch einen anderen Tarifvertrag.
Wen du sogar noch als Zeitarbeiter sowas machen must, fragst du dich nach sehr kurzer Zeit ob Hartz4 nicht die bessere Wahl ist


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. Dezember 2013)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> ...



Sry Mann, aber das kann doch keiner Lesen, geschweige denn verstehen. Der Einsatz von Zeichensetzung und anderen orthographischen Mitteln ist immer gern gesehen 

@Topic Der Zeitpunkt ist wohl ganz gut gewählt. Über Sinn und Unsinn wird es aber immer verschiedene Meinungen geben..


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Ja das ist natürlich nicht so gut, denn somit kommen die Bestellung die man zu der Zeit bestellt halt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



hansiwurst54 schrieb:


> @Locutus79
> 
> Wenn du einmal da gearbeitet hättest würdest du sowas nicht schreiben. die leute um die es sich dreht, sind im normalfall GELERNTE LAGERISTEN, etc. die teils STARK unterbezahlt werden!!! dazu habe ich auch mal gehört. die ungelernten kräfte sind meist die picker um die es GARNICHT geht, aber egal  hauptsache mit gefährlichem halbwissen glänzen. wenn man keine ahnung hat, ...



Also so, wie es Verdi immer darstellt und wie die Streiks organisiert werden, geht es um alle. Und vielleicht sind davon viele gelernte Lageristen (wage ich aber zu bezweifeln, gerade die Saisonkräfte karrt Amazon z.T. aus halb Europa nach dem Motto "wer will?" zusammen), aber fakt ist: Sie machen keinen Job für gerlente Lageristen.
Ich hab ein Diplom in der Tasche und verdiene weniger, als Verdi in diversen Aussagen als unhaltbar niedrigen Lohn bezeichnet hat...
(was garantiert nicht heißt, dass ich solche Gehälter toll finde. Aber man wird mit einem Amazon-Tarifvertrag nicht das allgemeine Problem lösen, dass in einer Dienstleistunggesellschaft mit unkontrollierter Lohnstaffelung die Mehrheit miserabel verdient.)



> und noch ne kleine info:
> die zentren sind übrigens hier in deutschland, weil:
> 1. logistisch für den europäischen markt gesehen relativ zentral
> und
> 2.(du wirst es nicht glauben) weils GÜNSTIGER als in POLEN/TSCHECHIEN ist



Amazon hat in Tschechien keine Logistikzentren, weil sie nebenan in der Slowakei schon welche haben 
Die deutschen Gemeinden haben iirc mit guten Bedingungen, Subventionen und z.T. unbeschränkten Nachtflügen geködert.




Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> wer arbeitet soll auch vernünftig bezahlt werden. kann doch nicht angehen das das amt alle aufstockt, falls es einige noch nicht mitgekriegt[/ haben das zahlt der steuerzahler also wir sorgen dafür das solche betriebe damit durchkommen.



Die Stundenlöhne, die in der Presse genannt wurden, sind (gerade) so hoch, dass das Amt nichts mehr zahlt. Wenn in einem 2-Personenhaushalt beide Mitglieder zu diesen Konditionen beschäftigt sind, müssten sogar zwei Halbtagsstellen reichen, um über der Aufstockergrenze zu liegen. (Müsste man mal am Standort mit eine durchschnittlichen Wohnung durchrechnen. Aber wenn es noch was gibt, wäre es zumindest den Papierkrieg und die Totalüberwachung vom Jobcenter nicht wert)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Naja, da haben sie sich zumindest die richtige Zeit ausgesucht, eine Woche vor Weihnachten (in der da für gewöhnlich über ne Million Pakete am Tag in DE verschickt werden) wird das Amazons Hauptabsatz im Jahr effektiv treffen, und auch etliche Kunden ihre Sachen eventuell nicht mehr pünktlich bekommen zum Fest. Durch die Berichterstattung wissen aber alle, wem sie dies zu verdanken haben, kleiner Tipp: Nicht Amazon wird nachher dafür gehasst werden ...



Der ganze Streik ist aber ziemlich bizarr. Es sind recht einfache Tätigkeiten die da ausgeübt werden, und verglichen mit anderen meist Vollzeitjobs vergütet Amazon gar nicht mal schlecht, von diesen Löhnen träumen Millionen Billiglöhner im Land, die auch den ganzen Tag malochen. Amazon da als den Buhmann hinzustellen ist unfair, die nutzen lediglich gegebene Gesetze und Gegebenheiten am deutschen Arbeitsmarkt aus, und sie könnten bei der aktuellen Lage auch wesentlich schlechter bezahlen. Was Verdi da abzieht ist lächerlich, wer mal drüber nachdenkt, der kommt zu dem Schluss, dass bei Amazon keine Einzelhändlertätigkeiten anfangen, und der Streikgrund daher völliger Quatsch ist. Imo will sich hier Verdi profilieren und nix anderes, und die Kunden von Amazon dürfen das zu Weihnachten ausbaden, yay. Zum Glück habe ich mir das schon fast gedacht gehabt, und habe alle meine Geschenke schon.


----------



## Infernal-jason (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Immer liest man Verdi streik da Verdi streik dort.... Die sollten lieber froh sein 9€ die stunde zu bekommen. Die Deutschen sind einfach zu verwöhnt. Wollen wenig arbeiten, aber viel verdienen.
Dann lernt was gescheites und kann man weiter reden.


----------



## Lexx (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Die Deutschen sind einfach zu verwöhnt.


 Spielen gibts zu spielen viele.. dazu brauch'ma Zeit UND GELD.
VIEL Geld. Und der Nachbarin, ja, der juckts auch..

Stellt sich nur die Frage: wie es zu dieser Sättigung und Verwöhnung kam.
Zu den begehrlichkeiten..

Wie heissts beim Zauberlehrling: 
Besen, Besen, seids gewesen, denn als Geister ruft euch nur,
zu diesem Zwecke erst der (alte) Meister. Ab in die Ecke mich Euch.

Den Teufel, den ich rief, werd ich nicht mehr los!

Edith: ach, das ist von Heinrich Heine, hatte ich so gar nicht mehr
im Gedächtnis, passt aber exakt zum Thema.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber froh sein 9€ die stunde zu bekommen.


 
Die bekommen ueber 11€, keine 9.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Manoman, hab ich ein tolles Timing, Sonntag Nachts erst etwas dort bestellt 
Die Streikenden treten hauptsächlich den Kunden, also auch mir, übertragenerweise in die Eier, und nicht der Firma.
Hätte ich nur vorige Woche bestellt 
PS:
Grad nachgesehen, noch nicht versandt, war ja eh klar ^^


----------



## Lexx (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

tät' i, war'i, hätt' i..

nur an Job bei Amazon..


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Ich bekomme als Krankenpfleger (!) weniger als die Paketschlepper und die Herren und Damen wollen immer noch mehr, woohoo...


Was jetzt, wird als Nächstes in keinem Krankenhaus mehr Schmerzmittel verabreicht, bis die Löhne steigen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich bekomme als Krankenpfleger (!) weniger als die Paketschlepper und die Herren und Damen wollen immer noch mehr, woohoo...
> 
> 
> Was jetzt, wird als Nächstes in keinem Krankenhaus mehr Schmerzmittel verabreicht, bis die Löhne steigen?


 Ich finde 11 Euro die Stunde für einen "besseren Packesel" auch ganz fair.
Ob die auch Ferienjobs anbieten? 

Die Schmerzmittel bekommen dann die Krankenpfleger.


----------



## ZeroX360 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Einfach lächerlich um was es da geht viele Stellen sind deutlich schlechter bezahlt.
Beispielsweise Mindfactory 1400 Brutto bei einer 40(60) Stunden Woche.
Überstunden werden nicht bezahlt.

Da weint auch niemand wobei die Äußerungen vom Arbeitsamt auch recht eigenartige Formen angenommen haben.
Wenn wer dort aus eigenen Zügen kündigt bekommt nicht mal eine Sperre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Was spricht denn dagegen für mehr lohn zu kämpfen? In den Chefetagen ist es ja das natürlichste der Welt wie bei den Diätenjägern auch, dort wird immer unverschämt in den Topf gegriffen. Der am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette bekommt ja keine Boni beim Lebensunterhalt


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Lustig ist ja, was die Arbeiter selber dort den Lokalzeitungen sagen ... Ausbeutung und unzufriedene Arbeiter klingen jedenfalls anders.

Tolles (Betriebs)-Klima bei Amazon: Besser als dargestellt | lokalo24.de


Und wie gesagt: Bei den ganzen Stellen, an denen es bei uns im Lande so stinkt, ist Amazon noch eine tropische Orchidee.


----------



## Turican (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Yaso schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen Blödsinn einfach nichtmehr hören.
> Wenn man wirklich davon ausgehen kann dass die Löhne für UNGERLERNTE! Arbeiter bei Amazon über 9€ liegen dann drehen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch
> .



Ungelernt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Man macht einen Job und der hat gut bezahlt zu werden.
In Deutschland verdient man alles andere als gut.Viele Länder in Europa haben bessere Löhne.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen für mehr lohn zu kämpfen? In den Chefetagen ist es ja das natürlichste der Welt wie bei den Diätenjägern auch, dort wird immer unverschämt in den Topf gegriffen. Der am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette bekommt ja keine Boni beim Lebensunterhalt


 
Es spricht gar nichts gegen. 
Mir persoenlich geht es darum, wie dieses Thema in der Oeffentlichkeit wahrgenommen wird.
Hier hat verdi die Chance gut medienwirksam ins Geschehen zu treten und nutzt es rigoros.
Ob es den Betroffenen hilft oder schadet ist wahrscheinlich zweitrangig.
Es gibt sehr viel mehr Baustellen wo verdi taetig werden muss, da es den Angestellten von Amazon doch gar nicht so schlecht geht, wie es gerne in der Oeffentlichkeit dargestellt wird.
Wird aber nicht gemacht. Amazon hat einen ungleich hoeheren Bekanntheitsgrad als irgendwelche kleinen Firmen, die wirklich ihre Mitarbeiter ausbeuten.


Was ich seltsam finde ist wie sich welche Solidaritaet bildet.
Beim ach so armen Amazonmitarbeiter schreit fast Jeder rum, das dieser doch gefaelligst mehr Geld zu bekommen hat.
Diese Leute laufen ja sooo viel am Tag und es ist egal ob die eine Ausbildung haben oder nicht.

Ich vermisse diese Solidaritaet bei Handwerkern, Altenpfleger/innen, Personen mit akademischen Abschluss, die aber einen beschissen bezahlten Job bekommen, Krankenschwestern/pfleger, und viele Andere.

Meist hat das dann mit zu tun, weil man ja selbst persoenlich dadurch einen Nachteil durch steigende Kosten haette.
Aber die armen armen Amazon Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich bekomme als Krankenpfleger (!) weniger als die Paketschlepper und die Herren und Damen wollen immer noch mehr, woohoo...
> 
> 
> Was jetzt, wird als Nächstes in keinem Krankenhaus mehr Schmerzmittel verabreicht, bis die Löhne steigen?


Ruf mal bei Verdi an und frag sie, ob sie mal eine vernünftige Beschäftigung brauchen. 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen für mehr lohn zu kämpfen?


Nichts, solange es sich rechtfertigen lässt, aber das interessiert Gewerkschaften mittlerweile nicht mehr. 
Als damals darüber geredet wurde, die Opel-Werke zu schließen, hat IG Metall Streiks und Lohnerhöhungen von 8% gefordert. 



Turican schrieb:


> Ungelernt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Man macht einen Job und der hat gut bezahlt zu werden.
> In Deutschland verdient man alles andere als gut.Viele Länder in Europa haben bessere Löhne.


Hast du eigentlich einen Beruf gelernt?
Ich schon und ich hab dann doch etwas mehr drauf als ein angelernter Hilfsarbeiter. 

Jobs haben so bezahlt zu werden, dass man sie weiterhin im Land halten kann und nicht ausgelagert werden "müssen", denn was nützt einem eine gut bezahlte Arbeit, die man gar nicht hat?

Zum höheren Lohnniveau:
Viele Länder in Europa haben auch schlechtere Löhne, dafür aber auch ein niedrigeres Preisniveau. 
Sauf mal ein Wochenende in Norwegen durch, dann weißt du, was ich meine.


Bei VW bekommt ein Montagearbeiter bei einer 28h-Woche afaik 2000€ brutto und ich bekomme bei 38,5h nur ca. 2111€, dafür aber auch keine so netten Prämien. 
Vielleicht werde ich heute Nachmittag deswegen streiken.


----------



## xpSyk (17. Dezember 2013)

Locutus79 schrieb:


> Ach die sollen mal ruhig weiter streiken, dann werden sie schon sehen wie schnell so ein Logistikzentrum nach Polen oder Tschechien abwandern kann. Wie viel soll denn Ungelernten noch gezahlt werden ? Wenn es ihnen nicht passt können sie sich ja gern woanders eine besser bezahlte Stelle suchen ...



Diese blöden Leute, die von ihrem Lohn anständig leben wollen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Ähm, recht viel mehr als die bekomme ich auch nicht und ich kann anständig leben, obwohl ein Privatjet manchmal schon praktisch wäre.


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Bei VW bekommt ein Montagearbeiter bei einer 28h-Woche afaik 2000€ brutto und ich bekomme bei 38,5h nur ca. 2111€, dafür aber auch keine so netten Prämien.
> Vielleicht werde ich heute Nachmittag deswegen streiken.



Verwechselst Du da nicht brutto mit netto? Ich denke nicht, dass ein Montagearbeiter bei VW (Deutschland) im Schichtdienst mit 2000 Euro brutto nach Hause geht.


----------



## longtom (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ähm, recht viel mehr als die bekomme ich auch nicht und ich kann anständig leben, obwohl ein Privatjet manchmal schon praktisch wäre.


 

Bei 9€ Bruto was etwa 1500€ (Bruto) im Monat bedeutet von denen ca. 1100€ nach abzügen bleiben kannst du anständig Leben ? 
Ich geh mal davon aus du Wohnst bei deinen Eltern und hast keine Miete /Strom/ Wasser /Heizung /Benzin /Versicherungen usw.... zu Bezahlen ,denn dann bleiben dir von deinen 1100€ noch ca. 400€ übrig von denen du dir Essen / Kleidung / Hygieneartikel kaufen kannst . Dann kannst die restlichen 50€ natürlich ganz nach lust und laune Verprassen .


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



keinnick schrieb:


> Verwechselst Du da nicht brutto mit netto? Ich denke nicht, dass ein Montagearbeiter bei VW (Deutschland) im Schichtdienst mit 2000 Euro brutto nach Hause geht.


2000€ netto für 28h??
Ähm, wieso sollte ich heute noch mal in die Arbeit? 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Die bekommen ueber 11€, keine 9.





longtom schrieb:


> Bei 9€ Bruto was etwa 1500€ (Bruto) im Monat bedeutet von denen ca. 1100€ nach abzügen bleiben kannst du anständig Leben ?
> Ich geh mal davon aus du Wohnst bei deinen Eltern und hast keine Miete /Strom/ Wasser /Heizung /Benzin /Versicherungen usw.... zu Bezahlen ,denn dann bleiben dir von deinen 1100€ noch ca. 400€ übrig von denen du dir Essen / Kleidung / Hygieneartikel kaufen kannst . Dann kannst die restlichen 50€ natürlich ganz nach lust und laune Verprassen .


Ich hab die 11€ mal 8 für einen Tag und mal 23 für ca. einen Monat gerechnet. 
Falls ich komplett falsch liege, kannst du mich gerne korrigieren, aber ich komme da auf 2024€ brutto im Monat und ich bekomme ca. 2110€ brutto wovon mir so 1500€ netto übrig bleiben. 

Ich zahle bei meiner Wohnung aber nur die Betriebskosten und selbst wenn ich Miete zahlen müsste, käme ich locker aus, nur dass dann eben nicht Kippen für 150-200€ pro Monat drin wären und ich würde auch kaum 500€ pro Monat in irgendwelche Sparformen investieren.


----------



## oelkanne (17. Dezember 2013)

Das problem besteht nicht darin dass die / wir zu wenig verdienen....auch wenn man es nicht machen sollte aber wenn ich mal kurz in die gute alte DM umrechne wäre ich stinkend reich nach nem jahr arbeiten gehen. Unser Problem ist dass bei uns immer und stetig alles teurer wird! Spritpreise...niemand wäre mehr tanken gegangen bei nem Liter für 3DM das könnt ihr mir glauben...Die normale Butter is in den letzten 2 Jahren um 20-30 cent teurer geworden....warum?....der grund für solche streiks ist nicht zu wenig geld sondern dass man kaum noch von leben kann von seinem Netto.


----------



## longtom (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Also ich komme da auf 1760€ Bruto bei 11€ die Stunde ausgehend von 40 Stunde die Woche und 160 Stunden im Monat wären Netto 1225€ aber ich kenne ja deine Rechnung nicht oder evtl. ist ein Monat bei dir einfach länger als bei anderen . Und was Miete und Lebenshaltungskosten anbelangt kannst du froh sein nicht davon betroffen zu sein aber andere habes eben nicht so schön wie du .


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Nailgun schrieb:


> 2000€ netto für 28h??
> Ähm, wieso sollte ich heute noch mal in die Arbeit?


 
Naja die Leute arbeiten meist im Schichtdienst und mit Zulagen für die Nachtschicht sollte das schon hinkommen.


----------



## Murdoch (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*

Wer unzufrieden ist muss was ändern. 

Das gilt für die streikenden Amazon angestellten, wie auch die sich darüber beschwerenden Nutzer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



longtom schrieb:


> Also ich komme da auf 1760€ Bruto bei 11€ die Stunde ausgehend von 40 Stunde die Woche und 160 Stunden im Monat wären Netto 1225€ aber ich kenne ja deine Rechnung nicht oder evtl. ist ein Monat bei dir einfach länger als bei anderen . Und was Miete und Lebenshaltungskosten anbelangt kannst du froh sein nicht davon betroffen zu sein aber andere habes eben nicht so schön wie du .


Es hat aber nicht jeder Monat 28 Tage, aber wir können auch mit 30 Tagen rechnen, wovon dann an 22 davon gearbeitet wird. 
Dann hätten wir 176 Stunden und kämen auf 1936€ brutto. 
Es ist nicht mal sonderlich lange her, dass ich so viel bekommen habe und auch damit kam ich locker aus. 
Übrigens finanziert mir keiner meine Lebenshaltungskosten und in meine Wohnung muss ich noch einen Haufen Kohle investieren. 
Aber selbst wenn ich pro Monat 500€ Miete zahlen müsste, käme ich locker aus, aber vielleicht ist ja ein Auto für 25000€ alle drei Jahre, eine 120m2 Wohnung in der Innenstadt und täglich essen gehen schon Standard bei manchen. 


keinnick schrieb:


> Naja die Leute arbeiten meist im Schichtdienst und mit Zulagen für die Nachtschicht sollte das schon hinkommen.


Ich arbeite auf zwei Schichten, sonst würde ich jetzt gerade nicht mehr im Bett liegen und sogar mit einem Monat Nachtschicht käme ich nicht auf 2000€ netto. Dafür müsste ich schon 40 Überstunden machen, womit ich dann zwei Wochen pro Monat länger arbeiten müsste als die bei VW.


----------



## Yaso (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Turican schrieb:


> Ungelernt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Man macht einen Job und der hat gut bezahlt zu werden.



Das ist schon ein wenig naiv.
Besonders das Wort "gut" ist sehr dehnbar.
Wir als Deutsche sollten wissen wie wichtig es ist qualifiziert zu sein da wir relativ wenig vorzuweisen haben außer unserer Arbeitskraft und Ideen.
Entweder du kannst es besser als andere oder machst es billiger und es wird immer jemanden geben für den selbst der niedrigste Lohn noch "gut" ist.
Körperliche Arbeit wird und wurde sowieso noch nie gut bezahlt weil sie im Grunde jeder machen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Streiks bei Amazon: Weihnachtsgeschäft als Druckmittel*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die bekommen ueber 11€, keine 9.


 
Je nach Region liegen die Einstiegsgehälter wohl auch mal bei "nur" 9,50 €.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen für mehr lohn zu kämpfen?



Nichts. Aber wenn es "für mehr als recht gut" ist, dann kämpft man eben allein und ohne viel Sympathie bei anderen. Vergleiche höhere Forderungen von Ärzten oder Streiks bei Cockpit. Da fehlt auch vielen das Verständnis. Die Amazonmitarbeiter kriegen einen kleinen Bonus, weil sie trotz allem noch im unteren Lohnbereich sind. Aber da sie nur für sich und nicht für den gesamten Niedriglohnsektor kämpfen, insbesondere nicht für die, die bei vergleichbaren Bedigungen und Anforderungen froh über 7-8 Euro wären, hält sich dieser Sympathie-Bonus doch sehr in Grenzen.
(an der Stelle übrigens mein Mitleid an die deutlich schlechter bezahlten Paketzusteller, die dann Ende der Woche aufgrund der verzögerten Sendungen noch mehr bewältigen müssen)




oelkanne schrieb:


> Das problem besteht nicht darin dass die / wir zu wenig verdienen....auch wenn man es nicht machen sollte aber wenn ich mal kurz in die gute alte DM umrechne wäre ich stinkend reich nach nem jahr arbeiten gehen. Unser Problem ist dass bei uns immer und stetig alles teurer wird! Spritpreise...niemand wäre mehr tanken gegangen bei nem Liter für 3DM das könnt ihr mir glauben...Die normale Butter is in den letzten 2 Jahren um 20-30 cent teurer geworden....warum?....der grund für solche streiks ist nicht zu wenig geld sondern dass man kaum noch von leben kann von seinem Netto.



Und der Grund für die hohen Preise sind die hohen Lohnkosten. (was ja leider nicht das gleiche wie hohe Löhne sind, da man in Deutschland Unternehmer dafür bestraft, Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen und z.B. dafür belohnt, Energie zu verschleudern)
Insgesamt sind sie trotzdem zu begrüßen, denn steigende Löhne und steigende Preise bedeuten unterm Strich Inflation - und die schadet Spitzenverdienern und Leuten, die viel Geld auf dem Konto haben. Also eine Ausgleichsmaßnahme zu gunsten derer, die von der Hand in den Mund leben.
Aber es gibt diverse kleinere Unternehmen, deren Beschäftigung nicht gewerschaftlich organisiert ist und bei denen ein Streik zu Pleite und Arbeitslosigkeit führen kann. Wenn Verdi jetzt schnelle Lohnsteigerungen für ohnehin schon etwas besser gestellte durchsetzt, dann fallen andere unten durch und sehen nur höhere Preise - bei gleichen Löhnen, weil die ihrigen viel langsamer steigen.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Es hat aber nicht jeder Monat 28 Tage, aber wir können auch mit 30 Tagen rechnen, wovon dann an 22 davon gearbeitet wird.



Die Umrechnung Wochen->Monate ist im Schnitt ziemlich genau 4,3.


----------

